# Where Is Webtop Folder On The Bionic



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

My be a dumb question but I looked everywhere and could not find the answer. Using root explorer where would I find the webtop system folder. Its definitley not labeled webtop. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you

me


----------



## azwildfire (Sep 2, 2011)

/osh


----------

